# What's Exeter like?



## Sweet FA (Mar 5, 2011)

...to live in I mean. I've got itchy feet again - Southampton's just so bleeding boring...Exeter looks quite nice, housing's not too pricey, seems like there might be a bit of culture, not far from the coast, Dartmoor etc. 

Any info/advice on 'nice' areas to live, areas to avoid etc greatly appreciated, we're going to drive down today and have a look around


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> ...to live in I mean. I've got itchy feet again - Southampton's just so bleeding boring...Exeter looks quite nice, housing's not too pricey, seems like there might be a bit of culture, not far from the coast, Dartmoor etc.
> 
> Any info/advice on 'nice' areas to live, areas to avoid etc greatly appreciated, we're going to drive down today and have a look around



I once cycled from Exeter down to the Lizard and I do remember that it is literally right next to Dartmoor which would be fun to explore. However, you do realise that you are being sucked inexorably down to Cornwall, don't you. Life will be all pasties and beards and Cornish speakers before you know it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 5, 2011)

To be honest mate, anything's got to be better than the dullness that is Soton...Even pastiebeards...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> To be honest mate, anything's got to be better than the dullness that is Soton...Even pastiebeards...


 
I'd have thought your two best options outside of London would be Brighton or Bristol. I can't remember anyone ever telling me what a great place Exeter was.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 5, 2011)

Still can't afford Brighton unfortunately. Bristol might be a go though. What's it like there?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2011)

Full of urbanites.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 5, 2011)

Mainly harmless.  I liked it there, pretty good music scene for its size.  Multicultural too with lots of overseas students


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool, not hideous then!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2011)

Bristol's a nice place but it's miles to the seaside. We're hemmed in between the Cotswolds and the Mendips - the latter's a swine to cycle over.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2011)

Exeter is quite an interesting city for its size. Good for music. It's suffered a pretty comprehensive nazi facelift but there are still some nice parts of town to explore. You're the briefest (and prettiest) of train rides from a selection of lovely seasidey places and you've got every kind of countryside a sane person could require within spitting distance.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 7, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Full of urbanites.



That's because we keep welcoming them, with our extensive guides and tales of FirstBus. Either that or the illiterate feckers think they've moved to Brixton.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 8, 2011)

Execeta is lovely. Spent a bit of time there, know a few people who lived there too.  

Pretty studenty mind, but the tories have sorted out that problem in the medium term.

Very pretty, proper south west. Maybe a bit dull for you though... 

You'd prefer Bristol i reckon. I'm getting sick of it tbh, might be getting old... or maybe it's because i live in Bedminster which is a complete and utter shitehole.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Mar 10, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Cool, not hideous then!


 
Yeah - or, at least, that's what it looks like on the surface - 'nice and liberal and multicultural and student-populated' blahblahblah . . .

Same with The Exeter University Institution - sure, it *looks* nice and modern and open. But that's just the first face you see. It has a second, which doesn't take that long to discover.

In reality Exeter is rife, more than any other place in the area, with racism and snobbery, and elitism and so on. But prejudice likes to wear two faces . . .


----------



## VLADD230 (Mar 10, 2011)

Exeter..... full of students overpriced housing cloned shops (worst example of a clones town in the country), very low wages.  Was a nice place 30 years ago but not these days...... we have a uni a med school and a teacher training college so the students get the pick of the best housing..... loads of big issue sellers on the high street ( i dont mind these to be honest) but if you want dartmoor and the seaside towns its ok


----------



## teccuk (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah you two are aware that nowhere perfect right?

Every town and city in the county is full of clone shops and anywhere doing half decently has overpriced housing. 

Equally racism is pretty much everywhere, worst places I know are in the affluent suburban south east not south west.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 16, 2011)

Exeter... hmm, well it's ok i guess. Not the most exciting place to live but not too dull either. Once you find your niche you'll probably enjoy living here... it's a bit like a real city but in minature, so there are all the different niches you'd expect to find in the inner-city, eg, crack addicted squirrels, baby eating anarchists etc but there will only be a few members of the niche. Very quickly you find that everybody knows everybody else or that there is only a degree (or two at most) of separation between any given individuals. All the students are a blight on the town tho' and contribute very little... better in the summer when they all fuck off. 
It's very good for cycling, access to the country side etc. Once described by Private Eye as 'surprisingly proletarian' which is probably a fair description.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 18, 2011)

Exeter is full of weirdos 

*Scarpers*


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 19, 2011)

fizzerbird said:


> Exeter is full of weirdos
> 
> *Scarpers*


There is a very high weirdo count it must be admitted, but probably not as high as Tiverton or some of the other surrounding towns.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 20, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> There is a very high weirdo count it must be admitted, but probably not as high as Tiverton or some of the other surrounding towns.



You know where I live?


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 21, 2011)

Lucky guess!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Lucky guess!



FYI we have 'characters' not weirdos round these here parts


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 23, 2011)

You should try Exmouth for weirdos; I saw some shockers there today!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> You should try Exmouth for weirdos; I saw some shockers there today!


 
Thanks for that but I've given up weirdos for lent...maybe after I'll go check them out. Were they racing up and down the road by the sea front


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to know a *biker *who was forever going to Exmouth with his mates.

The unfortunate _do _seem to gravitate to seedy seaside places during the summer - I saw at least one stumbling about near the seafront at Paignton a couple of years back as I was driving along the coast on the way home to remind myself why my loyalties had switched to Cornwall - but then you get a whole different set of annoying people down _there _...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I used to know a *biker *who was forever going to Exmouth with his mates.
> 
> The unfortunate _do _seem to gravitate to seedy seaside places during the summer - I saw at least one stumbling about near the seafront at Paignton a couple of years back as I was driving along the coast on the way home to remind myself why my loyalties had switched to Cornwall - but then you get a whole different set of annoying people down _there _...



Yes you do!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 26, 2011)

I grew up a few miles North of Exeter and spent from 16 to 21 living there. Having grown up there I had a great network of friends and had a damn messy time there. Mum and Dad now live there too. I like it, however it is small. The music thing has picked up no end now and there's a small but friendly party scene going on in the countryside around it if your into that type of thing.

But yeah, full of townie munters too.

I would consider moving there if/when we ever manage to move back but that because most of my friends are there.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I grew up a few miles North of Exeter and spent from 16 to 21 living there. Having grown up there I had a great network of friends and had a damn messy time there. Mum and Dad now live there too. I like it, however it is small. *The music thing has picked up no end now and there's a small but friendly party scene going on in the countryside around it if your into that type of thing.*
> 
> But yeah, full of townie munters too.
> 
> ...




Where? where??? please...I'm going stir crazy!!!!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 28, 2011)

fizzerbird said:


> Where? where??? please...I'm going stir crazy!!!!


 The Phoenix and The Cavern aren't bad places to start for gigs. Free party stuff you'll have to get talking to people, try The Angel on Queen Street. Avoid The Hole in the Wall, the doormen are cunts.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2011)

The Cavern was one of my first experiences of Devon 'night life'...You have to bare in mind that I was born and bred in Bristol, so when the music stopped abruptly at 12.30am and the lights came on, I naturally assumed that something had gone wrong with the rig. I was mortified when people started leaving as it was all over!!

In Bristol I rarely left my home to go out for the night before 10pm! Since moving here 18months ago, on the rare occasion I do get to go out I've left my home by 5.30pm! lol


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 13, 2011)

They stay open a bit later these days. I havn't been to the Cavern in years because it felt like being in a youth club/made me feel old! TBH, you're gonna have to lower your expectations a bit (quite a bit). I lived in Bristol for a few years and when I moved back to Exeter I really didn't bother going out much because, yeah, it's a bit crap. If I want a proper night out i go up to Bristol!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2011)

yep...don't go out much but thats mostly because I work every other weekend and do shift work including nights. 

When we fancy meeting up with mates (most of them live in Exeter) we tend to meet up at Time Piece...so the smokers can sit outside and the dancers can reek havoc inside dancing to anything ranging from Prodigy to Britney Spears lol! 

I too feel like most peeps Mother when out and about these days but after a couple of bevvies I don't give a fig


----------



## nightowl (Apr 15, 2011)

not as nice as plymouth


----------



## VLADD230 (Apr 16, 2011)

i do suppose the one thing that exeter has going for it is that it is a whole lot nicer than plymouth!!!!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 19, 2011)

Bollix. Plymouth FTW.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 29, 2011)

Plymouth... urgh.

Anyway, enough of this petty local rivalry, get yerself to Exeter on Monday 2nd May, 11:00 at Belmont Park and join our very own local anti-cuts protest!


----------



## VLADD230 (Apr 29, 2011)

will there be half time pasties yer janner?


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 29, 2011)

And cider mi bay! Up the workers! (Spesh for you)


----------



## jakethesnake (May 12, 2011)

Kinell! Nude bike protest planned for Exeter!


----------



## jakethesnake (May 12, 2011)

^^ Saturday June 11 in the High Street^^. Orginised by the local Friends of the Earth apparently. Not sure if i'll be getting nekid... a thong maybe.


----------

